# Memorial Day off Navarre Beach



## prelude13 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thought I'd share a couple of pics from my first offshore trip into the gulf. My dad was in town so I let him use my PA while I got in my OK prowler. Although me and my dad had never been into the gulf before, we got some good advice on how to troll for kings from the guys @ Half Hitch tackle and had a fun day catching mahi and some small cobia and a remora. I'm looking forward to getting out there again this Saturday morning and hopefully catching my first king!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice catch.. I don't think that's a cobia looks like a remora... But what do I know... Congrats on the day!


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Yup, def a Remora. Still fight like a bitch though on light tackle. Congrats, I have been roaming the gulf for 2 years now and have yet to snag a Mahi!


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

Nothing like getting a Mahi on your inaugural trip. Congrats!


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

He said he caught a remora too. Sounds like a good day to me!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigRed38 (May 5, 2009)

Don't we all look like shit heads now....

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Bless your heart.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dutch (Jul 1, 2013)

Can't beat a mahi on the first time out! I've spent two years out there without one to show for it.


----------



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Memorial day was the day to be out there for mahi. I got my first one on that day too off Navarre and talked to 2 other guys that got mahi. I was bottom fishing and only trolled on the way in, but caught 4 kings and a mahi on 5 baits. 
It was an awesome day.


----------

